# Advice please



## Bob A (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi. I,m 65 and have been trying to learn the guitar for about 3 years. I still suck. To try and improve I thought I would challenge myself trying to play standing up. I have a Seagull flame maple ann. edition. There is no hookup for the strap on the neck, so I bought a gully hook(?). I don't like this as I almost dropped the guitar, and am afraid of wear on the top. Is there anything I should be aware of in trying to screw a strap button(?) into the neck shoulder. 
Thanks Bob


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I find it's the most convenient place for the strap button but you must be careful not to drill into either of the bolts that hold the neck on you definitely don't want to risk splitting the wood! I'm almost certain the Seagull is a bolt on. I have a Norman built by the same company and it is.


----------



## TubbyTone (Jan 26, 2011)

Bob A said:


> Hi. I,m 65 and have been trying to learn the guitar for about 3 years. I still suck. To try and improve I thought I would challenge myself trying to play standing up. I have a Seagull flame maple ann. edition. There is no hookup for the strap on the neck, so I bought a gully hook(?). I don't like this as I almost dropped the guitar, and am afraid of wear on the top. Is there anything I should be aware of in trying to screw a strap button(?) into the neck shoulder.
> Thanks Bob


make sure you drill a pilot hole first, to avoid splitting the wood. and the best location for Seagull, Norman, etc. by Godin is center of the neck joint this is because of the neck bolts upper and lower. I find it more comfortable with the button on the lower side.( wish I had a pic ) hope this helps, Cheers


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I found a web site that explains this procedure. I make no guarantees on it's advice but it sounds reasonable...

How to Install a Strap Button on a Seagull Guitar | eHow.com


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

From the horse's mouth:
http://www.seagullguitars.com/strap pin installation.pdf

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've never installed a strap button, but the acoustics I have lying around with no neck button, I just toss a shoelace or something similar on the strap through the hole and tie it around the headstock behind the nut.

Someone's gone and made a lanyard-y thing with a toggle button, check it out:


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you take it to a Seagull dealer, they'll have a template for properly installing a strap button - and I know that my local dealer does it for free. You do have to be careful because you can do damage if you drill a hole in the wrong spot.

Edit: I just realized that Mooh posted the same template. Also, I got the technician to cheat the button to the underside of the heel on my guitar, because when I do play standing up, I tend the have the neck at a steeper than usual angle.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Take it from another Seagull owner. Have it done professionally. If you screw it up, you have just ruined your guitar.
Don't worry about standing up. There is no need to until your good enough to jam and you need to be mobile.
From your post, it sounds like you need a little more practice anyway.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Bob A said:


> Hi. I,m 65 and have been trying to learn the guitar for about 3 years. I still suck. To try and improve I thought I would challenge myself trying to play standing up. I have a Seagull flame maple ann. edition. There is no hookup for the strap on the neck, so I bought a gully hook(?). I don't like this as I almost dropped the guitar, and am afraid of wear on the top. Is there anything I should be aware of in trying to screw a strap button(?) into the neck shoulder.
> Thanks Bob


I'm 69 and have quite a few years playing guitar, standing up won't make you un-suck that takes years and years of practice. One thing you might try as it seems you have hit the I suck wall, is to get some guitar instruction books on different styles of music, this won't suddenly make you a world class player but it will give you a change of pace, something new to read and think about, then when you go back to what you were studying you will see things in a different light. Remember there are tens of thousands of guitarist out there who got really good by practising, but they had days when the wall seemed to big to get over, just a change of pace or a minor change in direction can help getting out of the I suck grove. I got a Seagull in 1995 great guitar, to this day I have not put a strap on it I'm lazy I like to sit, anyway I spent far to many night standing up playing, your back gets sore your knees get sore and you get right pissed off, if you must put a strap on get a professional to do it for you at least then you will have someone to blame if things go wrong.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I still suck after 45 years of playing. However the one thing that made a difference in my playing was GUITAR CAMP Puget Sound Guitar Workshop This was the watershed in a frustrating 25 years of playing around on guitar. There are music camps all over North America and they are incredible - PSGW is only one. Think of them as immersion courses in music. They are life altering.

Use the template, drill a pilot hole, run the screw into it a few times with some soap on the threads to "tap" the hole, put a small disc of leather or felt under the strap pin..... and voila. Done. You will like the strap whether you are standing or sitting. It will hold the guitar in a stable position for you.

All the best.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I still suck after 45 years of playing. However the one thing that made a difference in my playing was GUITAR CAMP Puget Sound Guitar Workshop This was the watershed in a frustrating 25 years of playing around on guitar. There are music camps all over North America and they are incredible - PSGW is only one. Think of them as immersion courses in music. They are life altering..


I don't intend to hijack the thread but since you're mentioning workshops I have to agree. It's incredible what a week of immersion can do for your playing. One I've attended in Ontario and hope to this year again is the Guitar Workshop Plus. 

Welcome To Guitar Workshop Plus :: The Ultimate Experience in Music Education :: Instruction, Classes & Seminars


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Like the Lanyard*

Someone's gone and made a lanyard-y thing with a toggle button, check it out:







[/QUOTE]

HB
Do you know who makes this or where it can be purchased.....I hate putting extra holes in my guitars.

Maybe I need to visit a fabric store as that looks like the button things they used to put on winter coats and then cut up some leather

Ray


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Martin acoustic headstock strap*

Found this on ebay today. L&M are a martin dealer so should be able to get it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ccuwan said:


> Found this on ebay today. L&M are a martin dealer so should be able to get it.



This type of mount is a last resort IMO. The guitar really doesn't balance well with the strap attached to the headstock.

I'd drill the hole and put a strap knob on it. Beats me why the OEMs don't put strap knobs on every guitar they make. The cost would be pennies for them and pretty much EVERYbody stands up sooner or later.


----------



## Bob A (Dec 11, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who gave advice and opinions.
Bob


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

As far as I am concerned, use the template , follow instructions , drill the hole and go for it.. I have drilled and installed straplocks on all my guitars.. a Martin, Blueridge, Walden and lastly my Taylor. I did some checking beforehand on all guitars web sites etc. and never had any problems with them.. just go for it. 
As far as I could determine most people believe that you can not install a strap button on the taylor due to there being a screwed end button and so you supposedly cant install a straplock there. BUT it is possible.. just finished doing it.. just bought a new 1/4 inch bolt , drilled a hole in it and used a metal self tapping screw to hold the button into the bolt, then just screwed it into the guitar in place of the taylor unit.. anyone want more info let me know.
good luck and dont be afraid to do it...


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not going to speak to the strap issue except to say all my guitars have straps, however I rarely stand. On hitting the "I suck" wall been there done that. Still do from time to time. Solution= lessons. I still suck but a good teacher will show or give tips and tricks to move forward. I went form knowing a bunch of chords to playing tons of tunes after just a few lessons and practice. If sitting getting frustrated for an hour doesnt work try 10-15 minute sessions an couple times a day...


----------

